# M&P mag release issue



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

I am having an issue with my m&p 9c when the slide is locked back my mags do not drop freely. It appears that the slide release is catching on the magazine feeder. It started after about 70 rounds fired at the range but after cleaning it is still happening.
Has anyone else experienced this issue?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

M&P's are magazine sensitive. Try cleaning your gun and magazine and see if that seems to clear up the problem. Have you tried your other magazine(s) to see if the problem occurs with them, too?


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

It happens with both mags and I have cleaned both of them and the gun. It almost looks like the slide release is digging into the plastic on the mag just ever so slightly.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Has it been bent? This is not normal. If you bought it at a gun shop do they have an armorer on duty to help with simple problems?

Remove the slide then insert a magazine. Now try to drop the magazine. Notice what part of the slide stop contacts the follower and see if it isn't bent to the point of digging into the follower or catching part of the plastic top of the follower. What you are experiencing should not take place. Until you get this fixed do not carry that gun for your protection.

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

It does not appear to be bent and if it is the it's ever so slightly. The slide release only catches maybe 30% of the time but I want to fix it. There's a gun smith almost across the street from me. But when I had a simple question when I replaced the sear spring in my beretta they told me they'd hold it and it would probably be a week and minimum charge of $25. I decides I'll just call s&w early in Monday but I'd hate to send it in. 

Also kind of a bummer since there's a gun show in town this weekend and I was hoping to go there and try to trade it for a FS model. But I do still love this gun.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Cavere said:


> It does not appear to be bent and if it is the it's ever so slightly. The slide release only catches maybe 30% of the time but I want to fix it. There's a gun smith almost across the street from me. But when I had a simple question when I replaced the sear spring in my beretta they told me they'd hold it and it would probably be a week and minimum charge of $25. I decides I'll just call s&w early in Monday but I'd hate to send it in.
> 
> Also kind of a bummer since there's a gun show in town this weekend and I was hoping to go there and try to trade it for a FS model. But I do still love this gun.


Check around on websites to see if this problem has occurred with others. This is not a normal behavior of this gun. I have an M&P 9mm Pro Series bought in July 2011 which has over 3000 rounds through it and it has never experienced anything like what you have described. The only problem I have ever had is when a magazine gets dirty, it will sometimes fail to go into slide lock after the last round. And I have put this gun through a number of defensive scenarios so if your problem was going to happen with my M&P Pro, it would have shown up by now.

Search around on the web. And if you have a friend who has the same gun as do you, try your magazines in his gun or do this at a local gun shop (the one where you bought the gun would be where I would go). This will help isolate the problem a little further, but it does sound like it is your slide stop that is causing the problem. Oh, and take your gun with you to the gun shop to try it with their magazines. If your gun shop is a good one and is interested in serving their clientele, they should be happy to work with you.


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

I took my gun to the lgs I purchased it at today. They recognized the problem and just told me to shave a little bit of plastic off the feeder where it catches. Not really wanting to do that I called S&W and they're sending me a mailing label to ship it back. I honestly don't really want to send it back but since I would like the issue resolved I guess I will.


----------

